# Oppo BDP-83 as dedicated CD player.



## pearsall001 (May 4, 2009)

I'd like to downsize my system & the BDP-83 looks like it might fit the bill nicely. My current CA 840C player sounds fantastic but I would give serious consideration in selling it & using the BDP-83 for all my audio/video needs. I'm going on reviews that claim that the analog stage is very good. Even if it comes close the the CA 840's performance I think I'd be tempted to make the switch. Any opinions? Thanks.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Phil, 
I myself have been looking at both the Cambridge Audio 840C and the Oppo BDP-83 Blu Ray Player. 

The most recent review in Playback Magazine located here, claims it could hold its own against many <$1k CD Player. Chris Martens goes on to say it competes favorably with his reference NAD Masters Series M55 Universal Player which retails for $1800. The NAD M55 having won the SQ test in the end, but not by much. 

Not having heard either player, but going on my experience of currently owning both an Oppo DV-980H Universal Player and a Cambridge Audio 840A Integrated Amplifier....I would wager that the Cambridge Audio 840c sounds better, BUUUUUUUUUT, the Oppo BDP-83 has utility in spades and is a price to performance ratio leader.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My only caution to simply using one player for all is that you put allot more wear and tare on it. Using a dedicated CD player for music and a dedicated DVD player for movies will in the long run make both pieces last much longer.

By the way, Welcome to the Shack Phil


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

With each passing day I get closer and closer to "pullin" the trigger on one of those Oppo BDP-83's. I just purchased a Cambridge Audio DAC Magic to do the D/A Duties for my current DVD transport and computer.

The BDP-83's analog performance makes have to rethink the whole idea of my DAC being digital "quarterback" of my system. 

My computer is the main audio source and the one source most in need of a quality DAC. I could just focus on a single input DAC for it, and run the BDP-83 via it's analog outputs. Decisions, Decisions. :coocoo:


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Curious as to what formats/equipment you have on your computer...


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

patchesj said:


> Curious as to what formats/equipment you have on your computer...


Where possible I use FLAC files transmitted via coaxial digital output from my computer feeding my a CA DAC Magic. I say where possible because I do have many MP3 files of music that I love but can't find FLAC files for.  

My Oppo DV-980H also feeds the DAC Magic, then I feed my CA Azur 840A Integrated Amplifier the balanced output of the DAC Magic. 

I must say, that this is quite a nice sounding setup. I would like remote my PC from the equation however, the computer with it's noisy fan is not suited for use in my 2-channel system.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I've been using itunes (imported CDs using lossless format), pushing to an airport express, optical output direct to preamp. I have been looking at the BDP-83 as well. If I *really* want to listen to music, I'll still pop a real CD in a player. The itunes setup is nice for casual listening (and it feeds the whole house audio). From the reviews it sounds like it has excellent on board D/As feeding the 2 channel output.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

patchesj said:


> I've been using itunes (imported CDs using lossless format), pushing to an airport express, optical output direct to preamp. I have been looking at the BDP-83 as well. If I *really* want to listen to music, I'll still pop a real CD in a player. The itunes setup is nice for casual listening (and it feeds the whole house audio). From the reviews it sounds like it has excellent on board D/As feeding the 2 channel output.


My HTPC is my primary source for music. I listen to probably 70% of my music through it. The rest of the split is something like this: 

25% - Cable Television
5% - Oppo DV-980H DVD PLayer

The only problem I have is the HTPC is noisy as a source. I can hear its fan operating from my listening position. A no no in my system. I'm looking for a solution. :wits-end:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The Oppo actualy has quite a good 2 channel output thanks to the seperate DAC's for this purpose. I suppose it all depends on what you have been used to previously and what you hope to achieve, it does give a good balance with all the optical formats but it can bettered by dedicated units, and seperate offboard DAC's if to be used as a transport only...


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

For standard CDs, as recruit said, the Oppo BDP-83 is a great player. The analog stage is good quality (of course there are modifications to make it even better), but stock it is impressive.


----------



## Jerrin7 (Sep 13, 2009)

I was fortunate enough to have been able to mod my Oppo recently, and I could not be happier with the results. I went from a Marantz to the Oppo and I originally thought the Oppo sound was inferior to the sound of the Marantz. After modding the unit, I greatly prefer with the sound of the analog outs of the Oppo over the Marantz and I like having a more or less universal player as the backbone of my system.

A word of caution to those who are expecting a night and day change in the sound or video output of their oppo. HDMI was minimally impoved in my experience. It was the analog outs that benefited the most from the mods. Of course, that probably has to do with the fact that it is the quality of your pre/pro or receiver that matters more if you are using HDMI and mine is nothing particularly special.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Jerrin, I'm curious, who did the mod for you and what was the price? I am interested in doing the analog stage only, eventually, but want to see what the price differences are.


----------



## Jerrin7 (Sep 13, 2009)

Jon,

I had Doug Jesse from ASI Teknologies upgrade my oppo. His prices were higher than the average going rate, but I was impressed by the thoroughness of his mods and all of the options. I spoke with him on the phone a couple of times and he seemed very knowledgeable. So I went with him.

I went for the Stage 3 full player Mods/Rebuilds for $1995, as I listen to a lot of music (primarily stereo, due to a relative dearth of multichannel source material that I would enjoy). I also had the optional 7.1 analog upgrade done and added the digital power source to power the new clock seperately. 

To be totally frank and upfront, I consider the improvement to HDMI sources to be fairly small (for reasons already stated). Multichannel analog, compared to the HDMI sounds noticably more powerful and detailed. I would say it is a moderate change and is noticable compared to HDMI. Though again, I should mention that the better your pre/pro or receiver is, you might notice a more significant increase in quality of the HDMI after modding. 

Lastly, with regards to the stereo analog outputs, there is no comparison. Without question, it is substantially better sounding than stock. It has sparkle, sizzle, and much more detail, without being sharp or brittle. Indeed, the sound is much more powerful and slightly more forward in nature. There really is a large difference in the sound and far to the better in my opinion. That's why I am eagerly awaiting my LS9's. I cannot wait to hear the benefit of having much better speakers for my modded Oppo. Next is the pre-pro; I hope Emotiva comes out with the XMC-1 soon.... Or perhaps the new Onkyo pre/pro.... 

Long story short, in my opinion, it's a lot of money, but I and my fiance noticed a dramatic sound quality change for the better on analog stereo, a moderate change in quality on multichannel analog, and a slight improvement in picture quality and sound over HDMI (probably due to decreased jitter).


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

That's exactly what I was expecting to hear, Jerrin. I am really eager to have the modifications done, but I will hold off on them for a little bit longer.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I'd love to hear a modded 83, the Oppo has a very good following atm and rightly so, a reference player for most, but with the modifications currently availible it pushes it even higher up the audiophile food chain for sure...


----------



## Jerrin7 (Sep 13, 2009)

Let's put it this way.... I have to work hard to watch movies now. I keep wanting to just sit and listen to music. I can hardly wait to hear Blu-ray audio.... Bring on the 24 bit 192Khz stereo or multichannel albums!


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

That is great to hear, Jerrin! Just wait until you get your LS-9's! You think you're listening to music a lot now.... wait until those suckers arrive.

Also, what are you using for your main speakers right now?


----------



## Jerrin7 (Sep 13, 2009)

My mains are Rocket 850's. For surrounds I am using the QS8's and my center channel is the Bigfoot. They blend surprisingly well. That said, when my 9's arrive, the 850's will be moved downstairs into the HT.

I've been waiting so long for the 9's that I have already modded my Oppo and bought 2 XPA-1's to power them. lol


Hopefully, they will show up in just a month or two.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I'm hopin' for you, Jerrin. I won't go into my frustrations waiting for mine, but I will say that they are indeed worth the wait!

I had the 850 Sigs before my LS-9's as well. I thought the 850's were good, but in every way imaginable, the LS-9's trounce on the 850's.

The QS series surrounds are very capable speakers. I was always fond of the QS4's when I had them a few years ago.

Keep me informed as to when you finally get them!


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

pearsall001 said:


> I'd like to downsize my system & the BDP-83 looks like it might fit the bill nicely. My current CA 840C player sounds fantastic but I would give serious consideration in selling it & using the BDP-83 for all my audio/video needs. I'm going on reviews that claim that the analog stage is very good. Even if it comes close the the CA 840's performance I think I'd be tempted to make the switch. Any opinions? Thanks.


If you've got a quality CD player and are using 2 channel analog outs, I doubt that you'll be satisfied with the Oppo 83' 2 channel analog out. 

I compared my Pioneer 51's two channel analog outs to the Oppo 83's and was a bit surprised that the 51 sound that much better. I was rooting for the Oppo, but reality takes precedence over hype.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> My only caution to simply using one player for all is that you put allot more wear and tare on it. Using a dedicated CD player for music and a dedicated DVD player for movies will in the long run make both pieces last much longer.


I know this is old but I felt I should comment on this. I see your point tony but I must say I do dissagree. My dad had a toshiba DVD player that was one of their original players released close to 13,14 years ago (guessing) we used it for DVD's and CD's and I ALWAYS had friends over on weekends and we watched movies and listened to music for hours and hours on end not including the regular use it had through out the week. Just this summer the pickup stopped reading the discs...they still spin but it won't read them any more. I know theres alot of current stuff being put out that won't make it for long but its not unfair to expect to see a decades worth of heavy use out of a quality unit.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I agree that it is better to have a dedicated player for each individual area, but this day and age, space, money, and convenience are MASSIVE considerations for 99% of the population (me included). I cannot make it TOO confusing for my wife, either, so that doesn't help my situation either.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The Oppo is a great all rounder tbh and like Jon says now a days 1 player for all formats makes life easier, true there are better performers for CD than Oppo but for a $500 unit it does a good job and has always played everything I have thrown at it.

I borrowed a Cyrus CD6SE from my local dealer a few weeks back and this retails for approx £900 in the UK and tbh I prefered the Oppo which to my ears had a richer and fuller sound...


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

That's great to hear, John. It's comforting to know that the Oppo can stand up against some of the big boys. That's what I have grown to love with Oppo, they are such amazing players for the money you pay.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

A modified Oppo probably sounds a lot better than stock. Five times the original price better? That's a lot of money for mods. Why not buy a better unit in the first place?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

The only reason why I consider not getting another unit is because you cannot get the versatility of the 83 if you went with another unit!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I have no hesitation in recommending the Oppo as a good CD player, the 2 channel board is excellent considering the price, and has better DAC's than on the Multichannel outputs, it is just a good all rounder, I am listening to James Taylor at present and really does sound good through my system via the Oppo...you are going to have to go quite a bit higher in price to get better performance...


----------



## doctorcilantro (Nov 17, 2008)

HionHiFi said:


> My HTPC is my primary source for music. I listen to probably 70% of my music through it. The rest of the split is something like this:
> 
> 25% - Cable Television
> 5% - Oppo DV-980H DVD PLayer
> ...


Look into an HTPC based on a mini-ITX board. Coupled with a 45w AMD cpu, you're golden.

Regarding the BDP...excellent unit. Rather than spend cash on a slot load Blu-Ray drive (my PSILE case only takes slot load), and since I needed something for SACD and ease of use for the family (when I'm using my HTPC), I picked one up. Solid unit and sounds great feeding my Peachtree Nova.


----------



## rotfan (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a Oppo BDP-83SE and the sound this unit provides is very good. For the price it is one of the best 2 channel and multi-channel players around. One has to spend 
considerably more to exceed this kind of sound. I also have a PS Audio Perfectwave
dac and transport, which in my opinion is the best cd player available (state of the art)


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I think the Oppo is a great deal. I can even understand wanting to modify it for better sound and video. The cost of some of the mods seem a "little" high. Four or five times the original cost in modification costs seems a bit high.
I would be (and am) looking for a more robust transport construction to sink money into. I realize something like this may not be available yet. That really doesn't bother me as I've gotten of the "early adopter" train. I can wait. All you early adopters please buy plenty of new stuff so people like me can benefit from your "Gamma" testing with all those new codecs and protection schemes.


----------

